

First image of the next tallest building in the world - hybrid11
http://gizmodo.com/5826867/the-first-image-of-the-worlds-new-tallest-building

======
hybrid11
Apparently the top floors on the Burj Khalifa, you can get motion sick from
the wind slightly swaying the building ... you'll probably get pretty sick on
the top floors of the Kingdom Tower

